# Cooking anime? Hmmmm.



## Kreydor (Jul 27, 2016)

Hey guys, I found a highly recommended cooking anime called Shokugeki No Soma (Food Wars). I don't know if anyone is interested in anime but it's interesting and passes the time.

It also teaches a little about cooking in most of the episodes. I thought I'd share the series in case someone wanted to check it out. 

It is a little outlandish at times and the reactions to the food can be over-the-top but overall I've enjoyed the series so far. 

So if you have the time, watch the first three episodes and share your opinions if you would like.


-Thomas


----------



## Godslayer (Jul 27, 2016)

I have watched this and read the manga, it's excellent overall and has definatly improved my own culinary skills. I think you are watching season 2 as there are currently 27 episodes. Some of the food parings are interesting and I like how they introduced things like poele method and explain some of the history all whilst maintaining a shonen anime feel. Saying that I'm guessing this community is split on anime having 1/2 the community being younger and half being older individuals.


----------



## b2kk258 (Jul 27, 2016)

I haven't heard
of this anime, but its definitely next on my list!


----------



## Kreydor (Jul 27, 2016)

I've enjoyed it so far. I'm on episode 7. It may be hazardous to my bank account to keep watching. All of the different methods, and combinations make me want to go buy a ton of ingredients to try cooking some of the dishes.


----------



## Krassi (Jul 27, 2016)

hiho!

i like it a lot since it gives some interesting infos about the correlation of the ingredients.
also since i watched it i use honey to marinate meat more soft! )

i inhaled the manga first and there are as mentionend lots of interesting things you can learn.. well his knifes are noname ) but i guess his dad gave him some katos )

the reactions of the judges are always very fear and loathing acid trip like after they taste food and go nuts ..

well megumi is the best ) !!


----------



## MAS4T0 (Jul 27, 2016)

It's unrelated and there's not really any instruction in it, but there is a baking Anime too.

Yakitate!! Japan

"There's English bread, German bread and French bread, but Japan's bread, _Japan_ does not exist. In that case, there's no choice but to create it."


----------



## Godslayer (Jul 27, 2016)

When she breaks down the hanging fish, so epic, I've actually copied that curry dish that beat soma, minus the fresh holy basil. My only complaint is no kid is that skilled, they cook at 2-3 michelin star level for God sakes.


----------



## Chef Doom (Jul 27, 2016)

It sounds a lot like Cooking Master Boy. I will check it out.


----------



## mc2442 (Jul 27, 2016)

I watched the first episode.....oddly interesting. Very sexual in nature for tasting food. Funny and weird.


----------



## ThEoRy (Jul 27, 2016)

Haven't heard of it before. Thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Aug 8, 2016)

Think it's great, and I'm not an anime/manga fan at all usually. Whatever was given as a food fact, I could put into the categories of "I don't know much about that topic" (meat and fish heavy stuff) or "I do, and the information given is accurate or likely to be so" (Hayama's spice techniques, Joichiro's stock, Alice's explanation on glutamic/inosinic acids.....) , nothing left for the "obvious BS/fiction" drawer.


----------



## cyp450 (Aug 10, 2016)

I like how this show highlights the theme that any ordinary chore--that we all have performed--can be transformed into art if we inject it with the human spirit. I especially like how it elevates food prepared with care and craft through the use of boobs. Boobs are awesome.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Aug 10, 2016)

@cyp450 I think the last aspect is exactly what it doesn't need (but gets away with having anyway... grade A5, no less) .. love the second season opening theme for hiding so much punk feel under a polished sound ...


----------



## perneto (Aug 10, 2016)

Season 2 is running now. You can watch it here hours after it airs in Japan: http://kissanime.to/Anime/Shokugeki-no-Souma-Ni-no-Sara/


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Aug 11, 2016)

It also seems to be on YT, absolutely no reason yet to link to (probably unsafe) third party portals.


----------



## perneto (Aug 11, 2016)

Fair enough, hadn't found it on YouTube yet. FYI, new episodes air on Saturdays.


----------



## daveb (Aug 12, 2016)

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> It also seems to be on YT, absolutely no reason yet to link to (probably unsafe) third party portals.



And that link would be?


----------



## foody518 (Apr 17, 2017)

I just binge watched the first two seasons in a weekend... Fantastic
Watched through crunchyroll


----------



## khashy (Apr 17, 2017)

The missus and I got through season one and the first few episodes of season two and then kind of paused. The food-gasms were so funny. Is it worth watching the rest of season two?


----------



## Godslayer (Apr 17, 2017)

khashy said:


> The missus and I got through season one and the first few episodes of season two and then kind of paused. The food-gasms were so funny. Is it worth watching the rest of season two?



Yes, than read the manga, the cooking evolves nicely once you get into the elite 10(I'm a chef de partie and I still learn tons from it) it starts drawing you into somas internal battles and the comedy keeps it light and fulfilling to watch, I won't spoil anything but the plot does get a bit more serious later in the manga albeit never keeps the tense tone for more than a few chapters. In season two he stages with kojiro and it introduces amazing character development.


----------



## foody518 (Apr 17, 2017)

khashy said:


> The missus and I got through season one and the first few episodes of season two and then kind of paused. The food-gasms were so funny. Is it worth watching the rest of season two?



Yeah man, season 2 is solid as well


Urgh, now I need to seek out the manga XD


----------



## Godslayer (Apr 17, 2017)

foody518 said:


> Yeah man, season 2 is solid as well
> 
> 
> Urgh, now I need to seek out the manga XD



Well since you probably don't speak moonspeak your probably going to have to read it online. Super unethical but I need my soma fix.


----------



## Don Nguyen (Apr 23, 2017)

I haven't really seen the anime but I've been reading the manga since it started.


----------



## foody518 (Jun 22, 2017)

Binged 100 chapters of the manga in a night. I'm super addicted


----------



## valgard (Jun 22, 2017)

foody518 said:


> Binged 100 chapters of the manga in a night. I'm super addicted


haha ur doomed


----------



## KeithA (Jul 6, 2017)

I have crunchyroll, so I'm going to definitely watch this series. Can't wait, actually.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Jul 6, 2017)

@foody518 don't worry, if you finish there are still Yakitate Japan! (manga and anime), Nobunaga No Chef (manga and live action dorama), Addicted to Curry (no anime i knew of), Iron Wok Jan (unfortunately, even scanlations of this one are scant  )


----------



## Talim (Jul 6, 2017)

Toriko too if you like ridiculously over the top story. It's basically dbz and food put together. There's also silver spoon, which is more about farming and food productions in Japan.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Jul 6, 2017)

Toriko I found (not saying it is!) terrible


----------



## foody518 (Jul 6, 2017)

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> @foody518 don't worry, if you finish there are still Yakitate Japan! (manga and anime), Nobunaga No Chef (manga and live action dorama), Addicted to Curry (no anime i knew of), Iron Wok Jan (unfortunately, even scanlations of this one are scant  )





Talim said:


> Toriko too if you like ridiculously over the top story. It's basically dbz and food put together. There's also silver spoon, which is more about farming and food productions in Japan.




I love both of you


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jul 8, 2017)

I can't believe I didn't catch this thread earlier, used to love anime when younger. I just watched the first 4 episodes it's 3AM now, my iPhones near dead and I'm tired AF lol. I'll be back for more.


----------



## LoneRiderAndFriends (Jul 12, 2017)

That was really good. Thanks for the recommendation. I'm glad they are slated to have the 3 season start this fall.

Lots of fan service, but good show.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jul 17, 2017)

So I watched season 1&2 and the first 2 OVAs cant find OVA 3&4 yet. I really enjoyed it, was entertaining and somewhat educational too, makes me want to learn a lot more about molecular gastronomy, spices, etc. and the "why and how" of cooking techniques. 

I can't wait until season 3 is out!


----------



## Krassi (Jul 17, 2017)

Hiho!

i also love anime (yeah super anime Nerd of doom since 20 years) and Shokugeki No Soma was pretty cool because of the cooking knowledge that they packed into this with a hammer!
i like the manga more but the anime adaptation is pretty good! fitting japanese voice actors.

My favorite thing that i adopted is using honey on Wok-Meat to make it more tender.
Ahh cool well maybe they come with s3 in Autom or winter.
the summer season started and is at around 2-3 episodes right now but its not airing.

Muahahah just checked the autum 2017 release chart and it will air in october! (autum 2017 anime) 


seeya daniel and Megumi is the best!


----------



## Khouji (Jul 17, 2017)

Chef Doom said:


> It sounds a lot like Cooking Master Boy. I will check it out.



It is almost the same with Cooking Master boy, they are fighting in terms of who will cook best. But Cooking Master Boy is still the most epic Cooking anime I watched.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Jul 18, 2017)

Does anyone have an idea what the socio-cultural reason for using CHINA as a theater for cooking master boy was? It doesn't seem an obvious choice for a japanese written story


----------



## Khouji (Jul 18, 2017)

Hmm. Seems interesting. I'll try watching it.


----------



## Khorax (Jul 21, 2017)

Will get around to it, thanks for the recommendation


----------



## Obsidiank (Jul 21, 2017)

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> Does anyone have an idea what the socio-cultural reason for using CHINA as a theater for cooking master boy was? It doesn't seem an obvious choice for a japanese written story



It may be a Japanese manga but the story is based on Chinese cuisine. I don't know that you need a reason other than the author picked a subject. 

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ch&#363;ka_Ichiban!

Not sure what you mean by obvious choice. It's obvious that a story about Chinese cuisine should be based in china.


----------



## LoneRiderAndFriends (Jul 22, 2017)

I swear he is using a deba the whole time. You can see it when he is sharpening and in the intro.
Still love the show though.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Jul 22, 2017)

@LoneRiderAndFriends Who, Ken in NNC or Soma in SNS?


----------



## foody518 (Jul 22, 2017)

Soma. I think the show also stated that in the Mimasaka vs Soma shokugeki episode


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Jul 22, 2017)

Always assumed what he used was a Funayuki - which ticks the "deba" and "universal" boxes?


----------



## LoneRiderAndFriends (Jul 23, 2017)

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> @LoneRiderAndFriends Who, Ken in NNC or Soma in SNS?



Foody answered already but I dont want to seem to ignore you. I was speaking of Soma.



LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> Always assumed what he used was a Funayuki - which ticks the "deba" and "universal" boxes?



It very well could be a funayuki. I hadn't thought of that.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Jul 23, 2017)

Is a generic wa-bocho that doesn't fit the usuba or yanagiba or other specialty type commonly called a deba in japanese?


----------



## foody518 (Jul 23, 2017)

For reference, http://www.crunchyroll.com/food-wars-shokugeki-no-soma/episode-4-the-pursuer-715215 at 21:57 'deba-bocho'


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Jul 24, 2017)

Confession to make: Liked Mimasaka from the start, both the old and new personality 

Sadly, I'm suffering Kurokiba withdrawal following the manga


----------



## K813zra (Jul 24, 2017)

You know, this one has been on my PTW list forever. I am currently watch 14 and have 29 on hold all ahead of this one. After reading this thread maybe I need to move this one up the list a bit. Thing is, I have not been into Shounen since middle school. There are more than a few amine out there that have a fair bit to do with cooking but it typically is not the main point, though. Food/cooking no being my main hobby I wouldn't know how to tear them apart anyway. I am more of a sharpener who happens to like eating so I decided that learning to cook was a good idea, hah.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Jul 24, 2017)

K813zra Nobunaga no Chef dorama for you, then  Sengoku-Jidai with cooking!


----------



## qjlforever (Jul 27, 2017)

hehe I am following it.


----------



## TheCaptain (Jul 28, 2017)

So my daughter and I watch all kinds of anime together. I am well aware that a LOT of anime is adult programming.

However I was not prepared for the flaming crotches and clothes flying off in episode 1. Made for some awkward moments. My kiddo and I now have an agreement to just stare straight ahead when those "special" moments happen. &#128539;


----------



## foody518 (Jul 28, 2017)

TheCaptain said:


> So my daughter and I watch all kinds of anime together. I am well aware that a LOT of anime is adult programming.
> 
> However I was not prepared for the flaming crotches and clothes flying off in episode 1. Made for some awkward moments. My kiddo and I now have an agreement to just stare straight ahead when those "special" moments happen. &#128539;



I love it


----------



## valgard (Jul 28, 2017)

TheCaptain said:


> So my daughter and I watch all kinds of anime together. I am well aware that a LOT of anime is adult programming.
> 
> However I was not prepared for the flaming crotches and clothes flying off in episode 1. Made for some awkward moments. My kiddo and I now have an agreement to just stare straight ahead when those "special" moments happen. &#128539;



This made me laugh my lungs out. :rofl2:


----------



## K813zra (Jul 28, 2017)

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> K813zra Nobunaga no Chef dorama for you, then  Sengoku-Jidai with cooking!



Thanks, I give it a look.


----------



## chipzaroy (Aug 7, 2017)

ha! my friend JUST recommended that i watch this.


----------



## Rivera (Aug 8, 2017)

This is actually a great anime :doublethumbsup: I stay up to date with the manga and the cooking methods introduced are actually pretty well incorporated. It's definitely an interesting read/anime to watch when you have the time!


----------



## TheCaptain (Aug 8, 2017)

So we've now got my husband hooked on this as well. Just imagine those "special" moments with fan service cranked to the max and my teen daughter cringing on the couch between her two parents.

Ahhh...good times!

I do like the real cooking hints woven in. They do their research well on these shows.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Aug 8, 2017)

TheCaptain said:


> So my daughter and I watch all kinds of anime together. I am well aware that a LOT of anime is adult programming.
> 
> However I was not prepared for the flaming crotches and clothes flying off in episode 1. Made for some awkward moments. My kiddo and I now have an agreement to just stare straight ahead when those "special" moments happen. &#128539;



this might have moved the needle on this one..

i like anime..but usually when there is blood and guts..and demons, swords..

flaming crotch..oookay.


----------



## foody518 (Aug 8, 2017)

TheCaptain said:


> So we've now got my husband hooked on this as well. Just imagine those "special" moments with fan service cranked to the max and my teen daughter cringing on the couch between her two parents.
> 
> Ahhh...good times!
> 
> I do like the real cooking hints woven in. They do their research well on these shows.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Apr 15, 2018)

:zombiegrave:
Started watching season four of shokugeki no soma over the past couple of weeks it picks up after s3 and the episodes appear to be numbered as a continuation from the previous (ie s4 e1 is e13)


----------



## Godslayer (Apr 15, 2018)

aboynamedsuita said:


> :zombiegrave:
> Started watching season four of shokugeki no soma over the past couple of weeks it picks up after s3 and the episodes appear to be numbered as a continuation from the previous (ie s4 e1 is e13)



Yeah they split the later season. It's still amazing.


----------



## Xenif (Apr 15, 2018)

aboynamedsuita said:


> :zombiegrave:
> Started watching season four of shokugeki no soma over the past couple of weeks it picks up after s3 and the episodes appear to be numbered as a continuation from the previous (ie s4 e1 is e13)


I got a new Nakiri and I can't decide if I want to name her Erina or Alice [emoji57] 

Mister Ajikko
https://youtu.be/9f78ZvlKBMA

This cartoon is the reason I know how to cook, changed my life forever. Btw the "reactions" in all the food anime is a rip off of this 80s cartoon


----------



## LiLimoon (Nov 6, 2020)

I also adore such anime. My favorite one is Colorful. It's one of the nicest renditions of this afterlife kind of stuff. The story is decent but the way of interpreting it, mixed with the awesome music put it on a whole different level. The art is so awesome and blends completely with the story. It is definitely worth checking out it for just art, you'll definitely not regret it. In general, I like to watch anime online all the time on KissAnime and I can say that I am quite dependent on it but it is something ok and I don't regret it.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Nov 6, 2020)

The an anime was awesome.


----------



## YumYumSauce (Nov 6, 2020)

Ive only seen the 1st episode so far and enjoyed it. So many people ask/bug me to watch it lol. They're surprised I dont since Im Japanese and cook it. I need to be in the mood and I tend to bing watch shows once I get into them. I also tend not to go back to shows if I stop binging midway for whatever reason. One of these days


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Nov 6, 2020)

the females were drawn over the top. way over the top.


----------

